# Servo help



## ZooBooMan (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to use a servo and pulley to move a belt 3' forward and backward. Space is limited.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

3 feet is a long way to move something with a servo. You might be better off with a small gear motor and some sort of limit switch on each end. Can you give us a little better idea of what you're trying to achieve?

Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

ZooBooMan said:


> I want to use a servo and pulley to move a belt 3' forward and backward. Space is limited.


First thought would be to either buy or modify a servo to rotate 360°,
Mount a cog pulley to the shaft (lynxmotion has them) and use a cog belt.

something like this:


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Moving Belt*

Homey offers a good solution. But we need more info re what you are trying to do. Can you offer the prop concept please. One challenge re the belt idea is finding a tooth belt that is three feet long. Especially one that will work on a servo.


----------



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

i suspect the op is trying to make a ghost fly?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

spinman1949 said:


> Homey offers a good solution. But we need more info re what you are trying to do. Can you offer the prop concept please. One challenge re the belt idea is finding a tooth belt that is three feet long. Especially one that will work on a servo.


McMaster-Carr has a good selection of timing belts that will fit the hubs sold at Servo City (3/8"W X 0.200" pitch).

http://www.mcmaster.com/#timing-belts/=gk8hl3


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

As Otaku said,

You can get nice long belts. The thing I would be concerned with is
speed. A servo has good torque but not great speed, at least not much speed when it comes to moving a 3 ft. belt (you'd need a 72 inch belt to move 3 feet.) the distance. 

I think a good alternative would be a wiper motor driven belt along with limit switches at the end of desired travel. Using a simple timer circuit you could stop or reverse the motor at given positions, at least enough to look like it's playing the keys on it's own.

Or get ahold of HiRez and see if he'll show you his organist setup.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow !! I deal with a lot of machines that use tooth belts. Never thought these small belts could come in lengths over 6 ft. Good to know Otaku.


----------

